# Tie breaker (education)



## Itzpapalotl

Necesito traducir la siguiente frase:

"If more students meet/exceed the cut score than there are seats available, a series of tie breakers will determine offers."

Mi intento:

"Si mas solicitantes igualan/superan el puntaje minimo que haya asientos disponibles, una serie de desempates determiniran las ofertas."

¿Que piensan?  No se si el termino "desempates" solamente es un termino que se pueda usar cuando se refiere a los deportes, y no a lo academico como lo tengo aqui.


----------



## lordblizzard

"Si mas solicitantes igualan/superan el puntaje minimo superando el numero de vacantes , una serie de examenes decisivos determiniran su ingreso  (admision)."

mi intento


----------



## Itzpapalotl

Gracias, lordblizzard.  En mi caso, los "tie breakers" son  calificaciones y resultados de examenes.  Por ejemplo, si tenemos a  cinco estudiantes que igualan/superan el puntaje minimo y solo  necesitamos a 3 estudiantes, para decidir cuales tres seleccionariamos,  primero nos fijamos en la calificacion de lectura, y luego de  matematicas, y luego de ciencia y luego de estudio sociales, y luego  stanine de lectura y finalmente stanine de matematica.  Asi que de los  siguientes estudiantes:



LecturaMate.CienciaEst. Soc.St9 LecturaSt9 Mat.RosaABAB99TonyAAAC99MacielAAAA98RickyBCAA79TanishaAAAA99






Tony, Maciel y Tanisha recibirian  ofertas porque usando los tie breakers, Ricky pierde cuando nos fijamos  en la calificacion de lectura y Rosa pierde cuando nos fijamos en la  calificacion de matematicas.

Ahora, con esta informacion adicional, atodavia funcionaria "serie de examenes decisivos"?


----------



## lordblizzard

no ahi cambia  todo 
no se a que se refiere con 

 a series of tie breakers will determine offers

esta prueba es para  alguna beca , para ingresar a algun lugar o es simplemente para evaluar a un estudiante y determinar si  aprueba  el año o el ciclo  universitario 

seria algo asi entonces 

"Si los estudiantes  igualan/superan el puntaje minimo superando el  numero de vacantes , se tomara en cuenta las calificaciones  anteriores  para determinar su  ingreso  (admision)."

o

"Si los estudiantes  igualan/superan el puntaje minimo sobrepasando  el  numero de vacantes , se tomara en cuenta el promedio de sus calificaciones   para determinar su  ingreso  (admision)."


nuevamente no se a que se refiere con 

determine offers


----------



## Itzpapalotl

Este proceso es para determinar cuales estudiantes ingresan a un programa especial en la secundaria.

"Determine offers" se refiere a que los tie breakers determinaran cuales estudiantes que igualan/superan el puntaje minimo recibiran las ofertas, ya que no se podra ofrecerles a todos.


----------



## lordblizzard

"Si los estudiantes  igualan/superan el puntaje minimo sobrepasando  el   numero de vacantes , se tomara en cuenta el promedio de sus  calificaciones   para determinar su  ingreso  (admision)."

OK bueno yo me quedaria con esta  , la verdad definir  Tie breaker con una plabra es casi imposible 

"Si los estudiantes  igualan/superan el puntaje minimo sobrepasando  el   numero de vacantes , se tomara en cuenta el promedio de sus  calificaciones   para determinar que estudiantes    _recibirán la oferta_

te recomendaria que  escojas  el que te parece mas apropiado


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not an averaging of the scores, more like a weighting or prioritizing.


----------



## lordblizzard

te refieres al   promedio ponderado


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I mean some scores beat others.


----------



## Itzpapalotl

Exactly, k-in-sc.  That's why I am looking for something other than "promedio" because I'm not averaging anything to determine offers.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe something with "prioridad otorgada a las calificaciones en" (determinadas materias). 
Or "las decisiones/ofertas se basarán en las calificaciones consideradas más importantes/otorgadas más peso/importancia, a saber ..." (then list them)
Sorry, I'm not a native!


----------



## Itzpapalotl

I love your suggestion, k-in-sc!  This is where I want to go with the explanation.  Thank you k-in-sc and lordblizzard for the assistance.  It has helped tremendously!


----------

